# Coyote in town



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think anyone posted this article yet, if they did sorry about the repeat.

Impressive hunting tactic with the tennis ball!

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/articles/2012/03/02/news/local_news/doc4f500e91bda3a187897184.txt

http://earthsalmanac.blogspot.com/2012/03/coyote-tennis-ball-and-very-big-dog.html


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

maybe the coyote was trying to bait dean out to "play"...lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like and extra smart coyote .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That coyote is just trying to bait the guys dog outside of the fence and once he does dinner is served.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

If they are smart enough to bait a dog like that no wander I cant get them to come to the call. Cool post Mick.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew they couldn't be trusted, sneeky little devils aren't they.....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

They shouldn't be underestimated, thats for sure! I have heard similar stories of coyotes trying to bait domestic dogs out like that. A tennis ball though? Wow!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe I should start using a tennis ball instead of a decoy!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw that article the other day. I was cracking up at the yote. Like Ruger said, just need a pile of tennis balls now...


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mother Nature is amazing for sure, for a yote to do that without training just boggles my mind.


----------

